# [SOLVED] HowTo 2xLAN Realtek 8111D on GA-EX58-Extreme

## luispa

I have the MotherBoard Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme with 2 x LAN using Realtek 8111D (10/100/1000 Mbit) chip. 

I'm using the  8111D driver (version 8.010.00), compiled, installed and works perfect. 

However, I have only ETH0 up and running. Tried modprobe/insmod twice with no success. 

 Don't know how to activate the second LAN. Any idea?

Thanks

LuisLast edited by luispa on Sat Feb 07, 2009 4:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## luispa

Answering myself, the problem is the BIOS option "Green LAN" on the Gigabyte GA-EX58-EXTREME. If you have it anabled and the cable is not plugged in when booting, the LAN is not longer activated !!!..

So, either you plug in the ethernet cables and provide connectivity (hub/switch signalling) or the LAN interface(s) will never get activated and so will not appear under "lspci":

Best solution I found in may case where I need both LANs is to disable Green LAN. 

Luis

----------

## alamouti

 *luispa wrote:*   

> I have the MotherBoard Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme with 2 x LAN using Realtek 8111D (10/100/1000 Mbit) chip. 
> 
> I'm using the  8111D driver (version 8.010.00), compiled, installed and works perfect. 
> 
> However, I have only ETH0 up and running. Tried modprobe/insmod twice with no success. 
> ...

 

I got worse problem.

I couldn't get the ethx (eth0 & eth1) when I write "ifconfig" command.

could you give me any help me?

NB: 

I have install those driver, step-by-step like in the read me, until I write command "ifconfig -a",

the ethernet (ethX) didn't show up.

regards,

----------

## vincent-

If you are sure that the module is loaded, try:

ifconfig eth0 up

----------

